# in etwas verwickelt sein - Akkusativ?



## DerFrosch

Hallo zusammen,

als ich zum ersten Mal in einem Text den Ausdruck "_in etwas verwickelt sein_" sah, wurde er mit dem Akkusativ geschrieben, was ich damals für einen Tippfehler gehalten habe. Ich habe später aber herausgefunden, dass dies tatsächlich die richtige Schreibweise ist. Bin ich der Einzige, der das unlogisch finde?

Ich bin völlig damit einverstanden, dass es "_jemanden in eine*n* Skandal verwickeln_" heißt, denn in dem Fall war der Objekt der Handlung früher eben nicht in den Skandal verwickelt. Sagt man aber "D_ie Ministerin ist in einen Skandal verwickelt_", liegt der Schwerpunkt auf der Gegenwart. Der Dativ wird ja bei "_Die Ministerin befindet sich in einer schwierigen Situation_" benutzt, also wäre meines Erachtens "D_ie Ministerin ist in *einem* Skandal verwickelt_" logischer. Welche Argumente gibt es dagegen?


----------



## Demiurg

Ich verstehe dein Problem nicht ganz.  Wir haben es hier mit einer Aktiv- und einer Passivkonstruktion zu tun.  Warum sollte sich am Kasus der Präpositionalphrase irgendetwas ändern?

Anderes Beispiel:

_Der Mörder hat die Leiche in einen Teppich gewickelt._ (Aktiv)
_Die Leiche wurde vom Mörder in einen Teppich gewickelt._ (Vorgangspassiv)
_Die Leiche ist in einen Teppich gewickelt._ (Zustandspassiv)

In allen Fällen haben wir _in_ + Akkusativ.

Oder:

_Der Mörder hat die Leiche im Keller versteckt._ (Aktiv)
_Die Leiche wurde vom Mörder im Keller versteckt._ (Vorgangspassiv)
_Die Leiche ist im Keller versteckt._ (Zustandspassiv)

In allen Fällen haben wir _in_ + Dativ.


----------



## DerFrosch

Vielen Dank für deine Erklärung. Das war halt ein Denkfehler von mir, ich habe es aus irgendeinem Grund nicht als Ergebnis einer Handlung betrachtet. Jetzt ist mir aber alles klar.


----------



## manfy

DerFrosch said:


> [...], ich habe es aus irgendeinem Grund nicht als Ergebnis einer Handlung betrachtet. [...]


Ich befürchte, mit "Ergebnis einer Handlung" lässt sich dies nicht generalisieren.

Vergleiche: (beides sind Ergebnisse einer Handlung)
_Der Mörder hat die Leiche *im* Keller *ver*steckt._
_Der Mörder hat die Leiche *in den* Keller *ge*steckt.

oder:
Die Leiche ist in einen Teppich gewickelt.
Die Leiche ist in *einem* Teppich *ein*gewickelt.

_canoo weiß folgendes zur Wechselpräposition_ in._


----------



## DerFrosch

Ist natürlich richtig. Ich habe so weit nicht gedacht, sondern meinte eigentlich eher, dass wenn man etwas nicht als Ergebnis einer Handlung erkennt, dann wird man nicht verstehen können, warum man den Akkusativ verwenden sollte. Das heißt also nicht, dass man dann den Akkusativ verwenden _muss_.



manfy said:


> _Die Leiche ist in *einem* Teppich *ein*gewickelt. _



Das ist aber interessant. Warum Dativ? Was ist denn der Unterschied zwischen "_jemanden in einen Skandal verwickeln_" und "_jemandem in einen Teppich einwickeln_"?

Der Duden sagt ja auch dazu:  *sie hatte das Kind in eine/(selten) einer Decke eingewickelt*


----------



## cuore romano

Das ist der Unterschied zwischen Aktion und Zustand.
Ich wickele das Kind in _eine_ Decke - und dann liegt das Kind in _einer_ Decke.

Und nein - es heißt nicht jemande*m* in einen Teppich einwickeln - jemande*n* ... einwickeln ist richtig.


----------



## berndf

DerFrosch said:


> Das ist aber interessant. Warum Dativ? Was ist denn der Unterschied zwischen "_jemanden in einen Skandal verwickeln_" und "_jemandem in einen Teppich einwickeln_"?
> 
> Der Duden sagt ja auch dazu:  *sie hatte das Kind in eine/(selten) einer Decke eingewickelt*


Es kommt aufs Verb an. Das Verb einwickeln kann distinativ (in was wird er hinein eingewickelt) oder lokativ (wo ist er eingewickelt) verstanden werden. Das Verb _verwickeln _wird nur destinativ verwandt. Das ist nicht unbedingt logisch, es ist einfach so.

Im Gegensatz zu Demiurg kann ich Deine Verwunderung aber sehr gut verstehen. Ich würde eine lokative Interpretation durchaus auch als "logischer" empfinden.


----------



## Demiurg

In manchen Fällen geht wohl beides (Akkusativ und Dativ):

_Er wurde in eine*n* Schrank eingesperrt._ / _Er wurde in eine*m* Schrank eingesperrt._
_Er ist in eine*n* Schrank eingesperrt._ / _Er ist in eine*m* Schrank eingesperrt._

Der Bedeutungsunterschied ist minimal.


----------



## Demiurg

berndf said:


> Im Gegensatz zu Demiurg kann ich Deine Verwunderung aber sehr gut verstehen. Ich würde eine lokative Interpretation durchaus auch als "logischer" empfinden.



Das mit dem "logischer" mag durchaus zutreffen. Ich verstehe allerdings nicht, warum die Passivform lokativ sein soll und die Aktivform nicht.


----------



## berndf

Demiurg said:


> Das mit dem "logischer" mag durchaus zutreffen. Ich verstehe allerdings nicht, warum die Passivform lokativ sein soll und die Aktivform nicht.


Weil der Zustandspassiv einzig einen Zustand beschreibt und dabei vollkommen von Handlung, die ihn herbeigeführt hat, abstrahiert.


----------



## manfy

Demiurg said:


> Das mit dem "logischer" mag durchaus zutreffen. Ich verstehe allerdings nicht, warum die Passivform lokativ sein soll und die Aktivform nicht.


Sie muss nicht! (und in manchen Fällen soll sie nicht mal !)
Aber die logische Tendenz ist unbestreitbar. In deinem Beispiel beschreibt der Aktivsatz eine Aktion, wodurch - entsprechend der canoo-Beschreibung - die räumliche, dynamische Eigenschaft den Akkusativ rechtfertigt (und logischer erscheinen lässt).
Im Zustandspassiv verändert sich dies mehr in Richtung räumlich, statisch! 

Aber, wenn dies wieder ins Vorgangspassiv übergeführt wird (aufgrund des Vorgangs-/Aktionsaspekts):
_Die Leiche ist in eine*n* Teppich gewickelt_ worden. 
_Die Leiche ist in eine*m* Teppich gewickelt worden. _


----------



## cuore romano

Demiurg said:


> In manchen Fällen geht wohl beides (Akkusativ und Dativ):
> 
> _Er wurde in eine*n* Schrank eingesperrt._ / _Er wurde in eine*m* Schrank eingesperrt._
> _Er ist in eine*n* Schrank eingesperrt._ / _Er ist in eine*m* Schrank eingesperrt._
> 
> Der Bedeutungsunterschied ist minimal.



Frage:
_Er wurde in einen Schrank eingesperrt. - __Er ist in einen Schrank eingesperrt.
_Ist das in diesen beiden Sätzen nicht doppelt gemoppelt - _in_ und _ein_?
Ich würde hier _gesperrt_ benutzen.


----------



## Demiurg

berndf said:


> Weil der Zustandspassiv einzig einen Zustand beschreibt und dabei vollkommen von Handlung, die ihn herbeigeführt hat, abstrahiert.



Meine These ist: ein Verb erfordert eine Präpositionalphrase in einem bestimmten Kasus, unabhängig vom Modus (Beispiel: _verwickeln in_ - Akkusativ). Manchmal sind auch mehrere Kasus möglich (Beispiel: _einsperren in_ - Akkusativ und Dativ).

Die Frage ist also: gibt es ein konkretes Verb, das eine Präpositionalphrase erfordert, welche im Aktiv Akkusativ verlangt und im Vorgangspassiv Dativ? Das würde meine These widerlegen.


----------



## berndf

Ich sag ja nicht, das es eine solche Logik im Deutschen tatsächlich gibt. Ich behaupte nur, dass die Frage naheliegend ist.


----------



## DerFrosch

Demiurg said:


> _Er wurde in eine*n* Schrank eingesperrt._ / _Er wurde in eine*m* Schrank eingesperrt._
> _Er ist in eine*n* Schrank eingesperrt._ / _Er ist in eine*m* Schrank eingesperrt._
> 
> Der Bedeutungsunterschied ist minimal.



Es gibt also einen Bedeutungsunterschied, auch wenn er minimal ist? Worin besteht in dem Fall der Unterschied?


----------



## Schimmelreiter

Von den vieren würde ich nur _Er ist in einem Schrank eingesperrt _gebrauchen.
Vorgang, unpräfigiertes Verb: _​Er wurde in einen Schrank gesperrt._


----------



## djweaverbeaver

Demiurg said:


> In manchen Fällen geht wohl beides (Akkusativ und Dativ):
> 
> _Er wurde in eine*n* Schrank eingesperrt._ / _Er wurde in eine*m* Schrank eingesperrt._
> _Er ist in eine*n* Schrank eingesperrt._ / _Er ist in eine*m* Schrank eingesperrt._
> 
> Der Bedeutungsunterschied ist minimal.



Warum ist es nicht nur _*Er **wurde **in eine**n** Schrank eingesperrt*_ und *Er **ist **in eine**m** Schrank eingesperrt*?  Ich hätte die anderen zwei ausgeschlossen.


----------



## manfy

djweaverbeaver said:


> Demiurg said:
> 
> 
> 
> _Er wurde in eine*n* Schrank eingesperrt._ / _Er wurde in eine*m* Schrank eingesperrt._
> _Er ist in eine*n* Schrank eingesperrt._ / _Er ist in eine*m* Schrank eingesperrt._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Warum ist es nicht nur _*Er **wurde **in eine**n** Schrank eingesperrt*_ und *Er **ist **in eine**m** Schrank eingesperrt*? Ich hätte die anderen zwei ausgeschlossen.
Click to expand...


Ich behaupte mal, alle 4 Varianten sind grammatikalisch richtig und semantisch rechtfertigbar.
Letztendlich bestimmt das Verb + Präposition, ob Dativ und/oder Akkusativ semantisch brauchbar ist - oder welche Form davon üblicher ist. 

_Er wurde in eine*n* Schrank eingesperrt._ -> He was being locked into a closet. [emphasizes the action of shoving him into the closet and then locking it. This form hints intention.]
_Er wurde in eine*m* Schrank eingesperrt. -> _He was locked (up) in a closet. [emphasizes the location 'closet' and provides no information on how he got into it. The person might have been hiding there and was locked in unknowingly/unintentionally]

Gleiches beim Zustandspassiv:
_Er ist in eine*n* Schrank eingesperrt._ -> He is locked into a closet. 
_Er ist in eine*m* Schrank eingesperrt. _-> He is locked (up) in a closet.


----------



## Schimmelreiter

manfy said:


> _Er ist in eine*n* Schrank eingesperrt._


Hier widersprechen sich das Konzept der Zustandsbeschreibung _(Zustandspassiv) _und das Konzept des ein Ziel anstrebenden Vorgangs _(Akkusativ)_. Vielleicht ist das ja ein Stilmittel, aber man würde doch nicht _Der Zettel ist in den Papierkorb geworfen _sagen.


----------



## manfy

Schimmelreiter said:


> Hier widersprechen sich das Konzept der Zustandsbeschreibung _(Zustandspassiv) _und das Konzept des ein Ziel anstrebenden Vorgangs _(Akkusativ)_. Vielleicht ist das ja ein Stilmittel, aber man würde doch nicht _Der Zettel ist in den Papierkorb geworfen _sagen.


Stimmt! Deswegen ist es auch nicht meine bevorzugte Version. Ich würde hier instinktiv "_Er ist in eine*n* Schrank gesperrt._" sagen (oder eben "_Er ist in eine*n* Schrank eingesperrt worden._")
Wenn man diesen Gedanken aber weiterspinnt, dann existiert in diesem Satz im Zustandspassiv kein semantischer Unterschied zwischen 'in etwas gesperrt sein' und 'ebendort eingesperrt sein' und somit fehlt mir jede Grundlage die Version mit eingesperrt als wirklich falsch zu bezeichnen.


----------



## djweaverbeaver

manfy said:


> Ich behaupte mal, alle 4 Varianten sind grammatikalisch richtig und semantisch rechtfertigbar.
> Letztendlich bestimmt das Verb + Präposition, ob Dativ und/oder Akkusativ semantisch brauchbar ist - oder welche Form davon üblicher ist.
> 
> _Er wurde in eine*n* Schrank eingesperrt._ -> He was being locked into a closet. [emphasizes the action of shoving him into the closet and then locking it. This form hints intention.]
> _Er wurde in eine*m* Schrank eingesperrt. -> _He was locked (up) in a closet. [emphasizes the location 'closet' and provides no information on how he got into it. The person might have been hiding there and was locked in unknowingly/unintentionally]
> 
> Gleiches beim Zustandspassiv:
> _Er ist in eine*n* Schrank eingesperrt._ -> He is locked into a closet.
> _Er ist in eine*m* Schrank eingesperrt. _-> He is locked (up) in a closet.



I think I understand what you were trying to say; however, *in/into* is a fake distinction here.  You can't use *into *in any of those sentences.  *To lock someone into something *means to involve someone in a project, plan, scheme or binding agreement from which they can't easily escape.

She would like to divorce her cheating husband, but with four kids and only a part-time job, she feels _locked in(to) this relationship_.
Cell phone companies have traditionally _locked their subscribers into two-year contracts_ with a penalty to be paid for early termination.


----------



## berndf

The in/into distinction is not fake. There are cases where both in and into are possible and there are cases where only in is possible. The distinction is quite straightforward. Only extreme subtleties like these can't be expressed in English any more without ambiguity since dative and accusative have become indistinguishable.


----------



## manfy

djweaverbeaver said:


> I think I understand what you were trying to say; however, *in/into* is a fake distinction here. You can't use *into *in any of those sentences. *To lock someone into something *means to involve someone in a project, plan, scheme or binding agreement from which they can't easily escape.
> 
> She would like to divorce her cheating husband, but with four kids and only a part-time job, she feels _locked in(to) this relationship_.
> Cell phone companies have traditionally _locked their subscribers into two-year contracts_ with a penalty to be paid for early termination.


Thanks! Yes, I noticed that the phrase _locked into _has evolved into this special meaning since I looked it up before posting. But I decided to use it anyway because the general difference between in and into describes the difference in the German use of dative versus accusative very well.

Of course, this does not mean that every German sentence with _in + accusative _can be translated as _into_ and _in + dative _as _in_. Every language has its own rules when it comes to the use of prepositions.


----------



## djweaverbeaver

berndf said:


> The in/into distinction is not fake. There are cases where both in and into are possible and there are cases where only in is possible. The distinction is quite straightforward. Only extreme subtleties like these can't be expressed in English any more without ambiguity since dative and accusative have become indistinguishable.



I am well aware of this.  I think you clearly missed the fact that I said that it's a "fake distinction _*here*_".  Furthermore, just because we no longer distinguish the accusative and dative cases for the most part doesn't mean that English is somehow more ambiguous because of it.  *Into *is nonsensical in those sentences.


----------



## berndf

It is not non-sensical per se, just hidden by a special meaning of lock into.


----------

